# Pic's (full tank) of one of my 90 gal's



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just some random pics-Certainly nothing special-But figured I would share it with everyone-


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I like that tank's setup. Nice clean and awesome color contrasting tank!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

whats used for the background?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> I like that tank's setup. Nice clean and awesome color contrasting tank!


Thanks man...I like to keep it quite simple....


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, AK

I forgot to asked you what color is that background painted? I've always had a Black painted background on my tanks, seeings your painted a different colors actually looks nice.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Hey, AK
> 
> I forgot to asked you what color is that background painted? I've always had a Black painted background on my tanks, seeings your painted a different colors actually looks nice.


Not too sure Sir-I bought this tank used-And it was already painted-Just a medium blue color-----I'm going with a weired color of green when I redo my 125 gal this comming week....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice, I just got some loaches aswell to deal with my snail infestation.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> Nice, I just got some loaches aswell to deal with my snail infestation.


Loaches get that big?

What are they now? they look HUGE!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> Nice, I just got some loaches aswell to deal with my snail infestation.


Loaches get that big?

What are they now? they look HUGE!
[/quote]

The 6 in this tank range from the 6 inch to 8 inch mark....

I know a guy that has one at the 12 inch mark...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I NEVER knew that! I thought they stayed fairly small like Cory cats

Is that black sand your using in that tank?

I REALLY like the tank set up!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> I NEVER knew that! I thought they stayed fairly small like Cory cats
> 
> Is that black sand your using in that tank?
> 
> I REALLY like the tank set up!


Yeah they get big-Just take forever to grow out-And can be quite exspensive-I am just getting lucky and have found a damn good source to order through that is dirt cheap....For once Ak gets a deal on something....

The clicking noise they make is neat also----

It is black tahitian (sp) moon sand.....I wave switched three of my tanks over to this now....125 gal getting done this week....

Thanks Man-Appreciate the kind words....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

clicking noise?
Like a stripped raphael rubbing spines together?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> clicking noise?
> Like a stripped raphael rubbing spines together?


No clue-Never owned one before---

They just make loud clicking noises....Believe it's with their mouth......N e how it's loud and annoying and I love it.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Really...that is interesting...you can hear it from the tank huh?
Must be DAMN loud!

I think I might need to get one now...
I have a 20 long sitting waiting for something to swim in it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Really...that is interesting...you can hear it from the tank huh?
> Must be DAMN loud!
> 
> I think I might need to get one now...
> I have a 20 long sitting waiting for something to swim in it.


Best suited in packs...I would get at least two or three if you wanted some....
I sit upward of 15 foot away from my tank and can hear it loud as day man-It's quite loud....Best suited for a low lit tank also.....They like to hide...If given the chance...


----------

